# seat time



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Today was a tractor day!! I spread fertilizer this morning, then in the afternoon I disked up a piece of the pasture where we fed round bales last fall. It was REALLY wet last fall and the ground tramped up really bad. We're going to broadcast seed some ryegrass and oats.

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/disk_2.jpg>

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/disk_3.jpg>

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/disk_4.jpg>


 Then, after supper, I took the old TLB out to the water pond, which was getting pretty wel filled back in from the cattle wondering through it, and got to do some digging with the backhoe. 

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/diggin001.jpg>

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/diggin002.jpg>

It was a good day!!:driving:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Ahh! Out on the tractor alone in the country. Man, machine, and the smell of freshly turned soil. That is a good day! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So how did you do with the backhoe:question: Ready for me to come video you 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I know just the feeling parts! I cut the pasture, hiking trails, and both drive ways today for the first time this season and got about 5 hours of seat time myself on the 4410.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Me too! I got to spend six hours today digging out stumps. Never thought I'd enjoy digging out stumps


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Got any pictures of that 47 hoe installed yet? I am jealous!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Got any pictures of that 47 hoe installed yet? I am jealous!   *


Dang! I took it off again to put the chipper back on. I'll have to take some pics next time.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we got started in feild today to got 100 acres of peas in


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres the one unit ready to start


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'll try that again


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

no seat time for me but 1 hour under the hood and 2 hours working on the big tractor and got it running the only problem is that it is draw bar not 3pt and at the farm it's at the are no things to pull


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I watched my buddy get about 4 hours seat time with my tractor I honestly enjoyed him enjoying it. What's happening to me? But in reality, I couldn't have gotten on and off the tractor that much at this stage of my recovery.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *we got started in feild today to got 100 acres of peas in *


 Sound like quite a few peas! Quite the set-up for putting them in though!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

piks look good parts u have camera mounted in yer hat one tht bkhoe lollol dnt no bout round yer areas but if yer trctrs aint diesel yer not goin wanna run thm much here gas is over $2 a gallon dsls cheaper


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, after about 3 hours on the hoe, I don't think I would embarrass myself too badly, :lmao: and you shouldn't have to worry about dropping your camera from laughing. I won't be putting the local contracter out of business or any thing, but I should be able to do what digging we need done around the farm.


Bear, WOW!! THat's quite a tag-team of drills!! How many HP is that Massey??

ba, gas here went to 93 cents/ liter. Multiply x 3.78 to get price/ gallon in Candian$. The hoe is the only gas tractor other than the antiques, all the work tractors are diesel.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Jody, after about 3 hours on the hoe, I don't think I would embarrass myself too badly, :lmao: and you shouldn't have to worry about dropping your camera from laughing. I won't be putting the local contracter out of business or any thing, but I should be able to do what digging we need done around the farm.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying gas is$3.51 per gallon


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Are you saying gas is$3.51 per gallon  *


 YUP!! About $3.51 Canadian,, works out to just over $2.70 US.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

parts man the massey is 225 hp we pull 3 12 foots with it and the other tractor is 240 hp hp it pulls 3 15 foots. gas in the city i heard has reached 90 cents per liter today


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *YUP!! About $3.51 Canadian,, works out to just over $2.70 US. *


WOW. And I thought $1.85 was high.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *YUP!! About $3.51 Canadian,, works out to just over $2.70 US. *


That's not to much higher tham what they're paying in California.....It doesn't matter...it's to dam high!!!!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *no seat time for me but 1 hour under the hood and 2 hours working on the big tractor and got it running the only problem is that it is draw bar not 3pt and at the farm it's at the are no things to pull *


well no hub caps me  need to get a new starter 200$ can but found a used one for 100$ not to bad l still have tell june 6 to get my hud caps


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you get the old starter rebuilt? Or is the used starter cheaper?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

don't know they are't open on the weekend but the place l got the starter was going l call monday 100$ an't to bad


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that JBetts. Do you or someone you know have the skills to rebuild the starter you have? That sounds like the cheapest way to go and you could still get the moons.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'm getting the starter sunday because It's only 100 and l'm got cutting 2 1/2 arces of grass with a push mower


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres the 3 15 foots and the versatile at work


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, do you do all no-till seeding? 

Man,, you can cover some ground in a day ,huh!!!:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So thats what you use that big old tractor for. Working a half acre at a time


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it moves the dirt a fair bit parts man hard to call it no till but that is how we do all our seeding. we seeded 260 acres yesterday and everything that could of gone wrong did


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *it moves the dirt a fair bit parts man hard to call it no till but that is how we do all our seeding. we seeded 260 acres yesterday and everything that could of gone wrong did *



:lmao: I guess I call anything that doesn't include a plow no-till. We don't grow much grain, and bale and wrap for silage any we do grow. A big day of seeding for us is 20 acres!:lmao: Pretty small potatoes in comparison!:nerd: 

How many acres do you plant?? The machinery you use would be considered minimal till?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is soley what my family farm does is no till. It involves a LOT of glyphosphate and seed drills are expensive as well. A lot less erosion and loss of soil though.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we are planting 1920 acres to crop this year. feild peas, lentils, durum wheat, spring wheat,flax and oats


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This afternoon I walked up the hill to inspect the pasture that I cut last Thursday and it was ready a foot or more tall! I just cut it last Wednesday! The 19-19-19 sure works good especially with all the rain! :dazed:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

We have 2500 acres of corn planted and it is up and doing good.We have 1000 acres of Soybeans planted and 1000 to go but the weather is the hold up we keep getting rained out.We can plant 300 acres a day on a good day.But these thunderstorms keep coming through not much rain with them but enough to keep us out a half a day and a full day here and there.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Man!! You guys cover some ground!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *We have 2500 acres of corn planted and it is up and doing good.We have 1000 acres of Soybeans planted and 1000 to go but the weather is the hold up we keep getting rained out.We can plant 300 acres a day on a good day.But these thunderstorms keep coming through not much rain with them but enough to keep us out a half a day and a full day here and there. *


Are you planting No Till or conventional? The soil moisture content has been holding up my familys soy beans. The do it No Till.


----------

